# Artwork to be Placed Correctly Front & Back



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,
I am placing the artwork on the both front and back, however the cut pieces on the waist line is a curve. And I am always cannot join them correctly and accurately. Any tip and help is greatly appreciated. BTW, I am using Illustrator. Thanks in advance.


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone share some ideas? Thank you.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

You just want this for the mockup or


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi JennGo,
I need th number "2" to be printed and sew front and back piece, but due to the curve waist line, "2" is hard to be placed correctly.


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi JennGo,
I repost the image for better understanding.


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

http://s24.postimg.org/52bi0do7p/Tee_Joining_part.jpg


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

How much selvage is going to be on the piece? 

You are going to have to shift the back piece you can't just cut the same exact area of the pattern on the back as you did for the front. Add some blank space to the top and shift it down a ways


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi JennGo,
I have cut the "2" according with the curve line separately and it doesn't fit along the waist line in the back piece.
http://s11.postimg.org/yohlz7jv7/Tee_Joining_part.jpg


----------



## fazeela (Jul 12, 2015)

Can anybody guide me that which among these is having a professional look ? Or what else can i do to add a professional look. ? This is for one of my client and he liked none among these..
Please help me out.. Give me the ideas that what can i add and substract in this so that my client likes this..


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah you can't just cut it like that!! Lol you have to shift it. Read about aligning fabric patterns along a curve...there are lots of good websites about it. I wanted to try to summarize it for you but it is very visual and I just haven't been able to come up with the words to explain it but yes the way you did it isn't right


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi JennGo,
Can you just share some of the websites detailing and explaining how to do it right? Thanks a lot.


----------



## davidjerk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi JennGo,
Can you share the websites? Thank you.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes sorry I've been busy I will do it later


----------

